# Seig C6 lathe - any good?



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

I happened to stumble across a local online sale that included Seig C6 lathes.

http://www.machineryhouse.co.nz/L148

Has anyone had experience or comments on this lathe or brand? Will be used for making round things , and one day I'd like to play with live steam, so needs to be capable of that level of accuracy.

Thoughts anyone? I thought I should get the mill attachment as well..

http://www.machineryhouse.co.nz/M151

Cheers
Neil


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Seig is the generic Chinese machine tool maker. Their stuff is pretty good, treat it as a pre-assembled kit. It typically comes packed in heavy grease, and has extra sand and sharp edges left over from casting and machining. 

To get best performance requires a good tear apart, clean, debur, and align as it is reassembled, afterwards it is pretty good.

Check out littlemachineshop.com for upgrade and recommended parts. There is quite a following of those, under harbor freight, grizley, little machine shop, and more for the rebadged versions of the same thing.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for that, good to know it needs tidying up a bit but not a bad purchase.

First time I've seen Seig advertised in NZ, will keep an eye out and see if other places have them on offer. Plenty of other cheap 'no name' brands out there - I'd rather not take a punt on an unknown product.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I think that you will find the mill too flimsy for any really serious work. The upright just doesn't have the rigidity to mill hard metals.


----------

